# Now Available: OEM+ Carbon Fiber Audi TT/TTS Engine Bay Trim by 034Motorsport!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce the availability of our new OEM+ Carbon Fiber Engine Bay Trim for 8S Audi TT/TTS! :thumbup:

​
034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Engine Cover and Fuse Box Cover are designed as a perfect match for your X34 Carbon Fiber MQB Cold Air Intake System and offer OEM+ fit and finish, along with simple, straightforward installation.

*Carbon Fiber Engine Cover, 8V Audi S3 & MkIII Audi TTS*



034Motorsport's Carbon Fiber Engine Cover for the 8V Audi S3 & 8S Audi TTS is designed to tastefully complement the factory engine bay with a beautiful carbon fiber weave that is perfectly matched to our X34 Carbon Fiber Audi S3/TTS Air Intake.

This genuine carbon fiber cover is an overlay for the plastic factory engine cover, retaining the factory Audi rings and TFSI logo for a true OEM+ appearance.

*Installation Guide:*

Click Here!
*Compatible Vehicles:*

2015 - Present Audi S3 (8V - MQB) 
2016 - Present Audi TTS (MkIII - MQB)
*Please Note:* This engine cover can also be installed on other platforms equipped with the EA888 Gen 3 2.0T engine if the S3/TTS engine cover has been retrofitted.
*Carbon Fiber Fuse Box Cover, MkVII Volkswagen GTI & Golf R, 8V Audi A3/S3, & MkIII Audi TT/TTS*



034Motorsport's Carbon Fiber Fuse Box Cover for 8V/8S Audi A3/S3/TT/TTS & MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R is a must-have aesthetic upgrade for those with carbon fiber intakes or engine covers.

This high quality carbon fiber piece is designed to perfectly complement 034Motorsport's X34 Intake System, Engine Cover, and Battery Cover for a true OEM+ engine bay appearance. The one-piece Carbon Fiber Fuse Box Cover fits snugly over the factory plastic part and is secured by adhesive strips.

*Installation Guide:*

Click Here!
*Compatible Vehicles:*

2015 - Present Audi A3/S3 (8V - MQB) - 1.8T & 2.0T
2016 - Present Audi TT/TTS (MkIII - MQB) - 2.0T
2015 - Present Volkswagen Golf/GTI/ R (MkVII - MQB) - 1.8T & 2.0T
Please feel free to send me a PM or email if you have any questions! 

*Click Here to Order!*

Also Available At:

UroTuning


ECS Tuning


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Just waiting on Santa's sleigh. Soon .....


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! We hope you all enjoyed the weekend! :wave:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have plenty in stock ready to ship! Make sure you take advantage of the free shipping we have going on for a limited time!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*So you've been itching for a tune from 034Motorsport on your car well here's your chance! We will be doing on site flashing at Wuste this year! 

To pre-order just follow the link *

*WUSTE PRE-ORDER SPECIAL - 034MOTORSPORT PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*
​


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

034Motorsport said:


> Thank you for the orders!


Will you soon (finally!) be thanking me for a CF front intake cover order?

[Just a friendly nudge. I recognize it's not easy going from prototype to full rate production.]


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey52 said:


> Will you soon (finally!) be thanking me for a CF front intake cover order?
> 
> [Just a friendly nudge. I recognize it's not easy going from prototype to full rate production.]


Can't rush excellence.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders!

Any reviews?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Need some car P0rn to look at? We got you cover 

*ARTURO'S SCINTILLATING SPRINT BLUE B7 AUDI RS4*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Take a closer look at 034Motorsport's product philosophy, and see what goes on behind the scenes to create and deliver 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts.


----------

